# A flows out of B though C.



## marsplastic

Hi.

I wonder my interpretation is right.

A flows out of B through C.

I interpreted this sentence.

A가 C를 통해 B에서 흘러나온다.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hello,

Please always provide a FULL sentence and a detailed context.

Context and Background


----------



## marsplastic

Does this sentence need context and background?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

marsplastic said:


> Does this sentence need context and background?



It does since you didn't mention what you're talking about.


----------



## marsplastic

This is an original sentence: 

The cleaned air flows out of the filter elements through the pure gas outlet.

I didn't think I needed to put the original context because some words like filter elements and pure gas outlet make more complicated. 

I think it's much easier to get it without it.
That's why I used A,B and C.

Source: Device manual


----------



## Kross

For me the full sentence is more helpful to understand.  

I try translating the example to 정화된 공기는 필터를 거쳐서 청정 공기 출구로 나오게 됩니다.


----------



## marsplastic

Without context, A flows out of B though C.
1. A가 C를 거쳐 B에서 나오다.
That what I translated but with context 
2. A가 B를 거쳐 C에서 나오다.
This one make sense than 1.

So I just want to know if A flows out of B though C.
which one is right? 1 or 2?


----------



## Kross

I think 2 is right.


----------

